# ****urgent*****goat leg



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

Goat jumped over a fence and got caught is it broken








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks to me to be....can you call a vet?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. Call vet

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

does he put any weight on it? does it feel hot or swollen?


----------



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah my ag teachers came out there and another father. We've decided to euthanize him in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See a vet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree... if you see a vet before putting him down you may or may not have a different out come..


----------

